# Norco Evolve.. Good Deal?



## pockettissue (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi, I am looking to get into trials riding, and I'm looking for a really cheap beginner stock bike.

There is a second hand 2006 Norco Evolve for sale for 400 dollars. It looks almost brand new, just slightly used.

I am hearing many people say the Evolve is a great bike for beginners, but some people say it's crap even for the newbie.

So I want to hear what you think, and if you think this bike is a good deal.

Thanks!


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

I ride trials. 

It wouldn't be my first choice, however, for $400 complete, thats not really bad. 

You'll find it will not be as stable on the rear wheel as much as a Koxx, Echo Pure or BT Raven, but it's a fine beginner bike. 

What components does it have on it?


----------



## pockettissue (Oct 1, 2007)

Well here are the archived specs from the Norco website:

http://www.norco.com/2006bikes/bike...oc=fs&sloc=tr&tabloc=1&id=evolve&col=burgandy

The geo is on there too.


----------

